# Game #10 (11/20): Chicago Bulls @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Chicago Bulls (3-5) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-5)

Staples Center









Date: Sunday, November 20th
Time: 6:30 pm

*Television:*















FSN West NBA TV

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































C. Duhon K. Hinrich A. Nocioni M. Sweetney T. Chandler 





































S. Parker L. Profit K. Bryant L. Odom C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Brian Cook
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic

Chicago Bulls





























Ben Gordon
Luol Deng
Darius Songaila
Othella Harrington

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bulls*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich 15.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 9.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.1</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon 6.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.4</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ben Gordon 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum 1.0</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Michael Sweetney 0.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .545</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Eric Piatkowski .583</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .500</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Eric Piatkowski/Darius Songaila .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Darius Songaila 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>7-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>6-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>4-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>4-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>4-5</td><td>3.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>8-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>7-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota T'Wolves</td><td>5-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>7-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>7-3</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>6-4</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>5-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>4-5</td><td>3.5</td></table>

Bulls Forum Game Thread
</center>

I guess the question of this game is what our lineup is gonna be.. I think Devean reinjured his ankle so he may not be able to play either leaving it down to two potential lineups IMO. I dunno why but I think Phil goes with Cook's experience.. Hmm.. The question I just wanna know is what you think our lineup will be not what you think it should be..

The Bulls are also 0-3 on their current west coast circus road trip. They've only won like one game out west this early in the season in their last 38 games or so..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

fast and uptemp bulls will eat lakers.. lakers 100-bulls120


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lakers will win of course


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> fast and uptemp bulls will eat lakers.. lakers 100-bulls120


you are still just mad of the last game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brown out, Devean hurt, Mihm playin in pain



> Coach Phil Jackson said there was no timetable for Brown's return, adding, "We're not optimistic for Sunday but we're hoping that he'll be ready on Thanksgiving."


and..



> George said he has bone spurs that are affecting his play. He said he will leave Sunday to visit a doctor in Indiana and be checked out Monday.
> 
> "I can't move on it the right way," George said.


and..



> "It's been bothering me for about three games," Mihm said.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

and walton is gone for ever into injuries. whats the deal with this guy? he is always in injured. There was hamstring and now some hip or somthing. **** man

and should we wait until the end of the year to figure out Kwame Brown is a big time BUST and we lost Caron Butler. 

I think there is noting we can do this year just suffer and get beaten by all lowly teams. Even Hawks will beat us one day.

Lakers should trade Kwame Brown, McKee,Slava, Luke Walton( injury prune) to get a good return. We can add sasha but he has $0 value so better to keep him get irritated.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers lose 106 - 94


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe goes 22-65, 50 pts. Odom will miss 15 layups and score 7 points. 

We lose by 9. 98-89 Bulls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers loose by 11

Lottery here we come!!! 
we're keeping our pick this year!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Kobe goes 22-65, 50 pts. Odom will miss 15 layups and score 7 points.
> 
> We lose by 9. 98-89 Bulls.


 :rofl:

Chris, I thought our lottery protection only applied to last season? We're stuck with the Miami pick this year right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame could be out two weeks

Mentions they may go with Cook as a big lineup or go small with Devean..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :rofl:
> 
> C**NO H**ris, I thought our lottery protection only applied to last season? We're stuck with the Miami pick this year right?


nope, protected 10+ this year and 5+ next

so we should pick one of two roads... one suck so much we suck more than last year or two pick the road where we land at the 11th pick and get every single freaking laker fan so pissed off that we raid laker headquarters and um lets put this nicely, dismantle mitch


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> nope, protected 10+ this year and 5+ next
> 
> so we should pick one of two roads... one suck so much we suck more than last year or two pick the road where we land at the 11th pick and get every single freaking laker fan so pissed off that we raid laker headquarters and um lets put this nicely, dismantle mitch


 or road 3....



> L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="755" width="665"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> or road 3....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


>



Then I'll take road 1 if it leads to







or


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the Lakers will lose this one. Bulls defense is very good, the Lakers, not so much.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We are actually favored by 4.5 points.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I like to see Bynum start this game but i think Phil will start Cook. Lakers win by 10


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls Forum Game Thread


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Bulls Forum Game Thread


BenDangGo tried to copy you :biggrin:

But he has our starting lineup wrong.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Day Notes:

Probable Starters:
PG - Smush Parker
SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Lamar Odom
PF - Brian Cook
C - Chris Mihm 

*Injury Report:*
Kwame Brown (moderate right hamstring strain) is out approximately 2 weeks.
Slava Medvedenko (herniated disc, lower back) is out approximately 6 weeks.
Chris mihm (sore left ankle) is questionable.
Sasha Vujacic (sprained right thumb) will play.
Luke Walton (severe hamstring strain; hip flextor strain) is out indefinitely.

Did you know? The Lakers are 0-1 with a Smush/Kobe/Devean/Lamar/Mihm lineup this year?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

The One said:


> BenDangGo tried to copy you :biggrin:
> 
> But he has our starting lineup wrong.


woot?

i never copy anybody.
i'm using the same template ever since i started doing them.
damn foxsport had to change the headshot pics.. :curse: 
updated the starting lineups....

in fact, u guys stole from ToddMacCulloch11 from the nets board....and replaced the headshots from espn

fair game, better one wins :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

watching lakers games = watching dodgers game

exciting when the season begans but painful to watch as the season progresses


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

woah wait a minute... the dodgers arent _THAT _bad compared to lakers... and im a huge angels fan


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> woah wait a minute... the dodgers arent _THAT _bad compared to lakers... and im a huge angels fan


trust me they're bad

its still a mystery to me how they won the NL WEST a year ago


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Preview: Chicago (3-5) at LA Lakers (4-5) 


If the Los Angeles Lakers want to improve upon last season's losing record, they're going to need other players to ease Kobe Bryant's offensive load. 

The Lakers look to get back to .500 when they continue their five-game homestand with a matchup against the Chicago Bulls. 

Bryant went 12-for-35 from the field and posted a game-high 36 points Friday, but it wasn't enough as the Lakers lost 97-91 to the Los Angeles Clippers. 

Lamar Odom added 18 points for the Lakers, who never led and shot 38.8 percent (33-for-85) from the field. 

"I think we are relying on me way too much and I am taking way too many shots to try to keep us competitive," Bryant said. "We really have to get back to the basics." 

LINK


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwame could be out two weeks
> 
> Mentions they may go with Cook as a big lineup or go small with Devean..


We need Ronny Turiaf back!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> We need Ronny Turiaf back!


Yes, Ronny is a savior.. :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes, Ronny is a savior.. :rofl:


When is Ronny coming back anyway?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

before we talk about ronnie, we should be talking about corie blount


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes, Ronny is a savior.. :rofl:


I expect more out of Ronnie than either Slava or Cook.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> I expect more out of Ronnie than either Slava or *Cook*.



Gotta disagree with you there, I dont know how but this offseason cook turned himself in a PF and he has a very reliable jump shot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> I expect more out of Ronnie than either Slava or Cook.


Obviously I believe he would bring more too but the man hasnt even played an NBA game yet.. The man also is coming off surgery.. No need to rush him back!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Game starts in about 30 mins

*Things to look out for.*
- We are banged up.. 
1. kwame injured
2. Mihm hurt
3. George hurt
4. Kobe hurt
5. Odom still hurt
6. Walton injured
7. Ronny out
- Bynum will have more minutes and should play well
- If kobe's finger still hurts then don't expect a different performance.

*Prediction:*

We are hurt but the chances of winning this game is still good. If we do well on D this should be a easy game

If the Lakers win it will be by 8. If the Bull win it will be by 18


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lovely.. None of those lineups in the poll turns out to be true..

Going with..

PG: Smush
SG: Profit
SF: Kobe
PF: Lamar
C: Mihm


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

who is starting today cook or devean george?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> who is starting today cook or devean george?



Cook


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cook for 20 points and 10 boards?

:eek8:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lovely.. None of those lineups in the poll turns out to be true..
> 
> Going with..
> 
> ...


*BUMP*

That's the lineup for tonight FYI!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Its Laron Profit Starting


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

please post score and some details


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> please post score and some details


 
Covered


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey "The One" may we we are only two discussing after the game starts..like last time  I dont get these games in TV here in austin


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

My biggest surprise is how our home game crowd and celeberites is showing up to our games.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 2 lakers 0

Bulls turnover'

lakers inbound
lakers miss

Bulls rebound
Bulls score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 4 Lakers 2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 4 lakers 4

Kobe has 4


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 4 lakers 6

Kobe has 6


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 6 lakers 6


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe taking all shots again


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 6 Lakers 8

Kobe has 6

Mihm has 2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 8 Lakers 8


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 8 lakers 10

Kobe is driving to the basket and has 8 points
Bulls timeout


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

how is our defense..not good so far


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think bulls dont know how to double team kobe.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Defense is still slow but kobe is hot this game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> kobe taking all shots again


but making them:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 10 Lakers 10


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 10 lakers 11


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 12 lakers 11


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we need to stepup our Defense to take advantage of kobe's hot start


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 12 Lakers 13


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 15 lakers 13


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 15 Lakers 15


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lamar odom should stop missing FT's man..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 17 Lakers 15


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 19 Lakers 15


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

[sarcasm]Profit sure looks like he earned this start so far..[/sarcasm]


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe's hot, Mihm is aggressive but everybody else is cold, The Bulls are shooting lights out


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

is profit any good? missed all 3 shots...why should kobe trust them..thats why he takes so many shots


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> [sarcasm]Profit sure looks like he earned this start so far..[/sarcasm]


He should come out. Has not made a shot and is not playing D at all.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 19 lakers 17


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 21 lakers 17


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

replace profit with bynum... he will get all the boards atleast


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 24 Lakers 17

No size is really hurting the lakers so Cook should be coming in.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 26 lakers 17

Lamar still missing FT


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

why cant we get bynum or cook. it seems Mckee is in and 1 turnover for him


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 26 lakers 20


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 26 lakers 22


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

missing 4 FT's is not acceptable when he is missing layups also.. this is horrible man. he needs go back to some fundamentals of shooting FT's


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

At least the lakers closed good

Bulls 26 Lakers 22

end of first


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL this is funny.. and a funny team we currently have.. It's not surprise Kobe has to jack up 50 shots a game anymore.. Odom never shoots the ball..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> missing 4 FT's is not acceptable when he is missing layups also.. this is horrible man. he needs go back to some *fundamentals of shooting FT's*


I forgot, you are not watching this game. Odom has a good stroke but they are just missing.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum in? and Cook


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 26 lakers 23


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 28 lakers 23


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 30 lakers 25


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 30 lakers 28


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls time out


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lovely.. 3 fouls on Odom already.. This is gonna be weird.. Talk about being thin right now..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom makes a 3


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 32 lakers 30


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we r close


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 32 lakers 32


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 35 Lakers 32


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 37 lakers 32


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 37 Lakers 32

kobe fouled

lakers timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 41 lakers 33


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

i thought we r close


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 41 Lakers 37


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 41 lakers 39


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 43 lakers 41


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kobe shooting alot but lets face it, he is the reason why we are in the game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what abour 4th qtr shooting. can kobe will still hot then? others need to step up


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 45 lakers 43


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 47 lakers 43


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 47 Lakers 47


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 49 Lakers 49


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

george is hot.. tats what we need


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 51 Lakers 49

End of Half

Kobe 24 points


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Bulls 51 - Lakers 49

Big thanks to Kobe for going off for 24 points on 11/19 shooting..

But once again bound to put up 40 shots in probably a loss.. 

If it werent for him shooting good I dont even wanna know what it'd be like.. 

The team around him is horrible!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We. Suck.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe Show vs the Bulls, where is LO? &*%$$^(censored) where is other Lakers? Mihm looks solid tonite, noone else


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And what the hell is Odom doing at the line?

The whole form on his shot is terrible...and he is wondering why he is missing? He just stands straight up and flicks it with no arc at the basket...idiot.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cant stop Sweetney and Bynum still dont have a point


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This thread is getting depressing. Can somebody show some optimism?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 51 lakers 51


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 53 Lakers 52


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 55 lakers 52


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF happen with our FTs? Damn odom 0-4, kobe 3-6


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think lamar is doing that by will.. he dont want to be aggresive so that he can be traded so some other team where he cam be in comfort zone.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 57 lakers 52

Tech on Odom? he needs to calm down


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Technical on lamar


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blah.. What a boring game.. It's a surprise the Lakers are only down 5..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 59 lakers 52

get Profit out of the game


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe has reached his potential for tonight. he shold now seriouls pass the ball and put some defensive pressure


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 61 Lakers 56


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tech on Kobe.. LMAO :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 64 lakers 56


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

mihm and kobe are the only players in double figures


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 63 lakers 59


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe Tech? Damn the refs!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 67 lakers 61


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe 32 and the rest 31! Where is this team going?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

McKee is useless stleash sasha took 2 boards and 1 assist


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Another Tech.. the refs gone mad man


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

should Kobe score 60+ ? 

WTF others are doing?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bulls bench 27, lakers bench 9


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

nice play brian cook x2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF.. Kobe goes out.. and Cook is taking over and making plays? Huh? :rofl:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

did tyson chandler get tossed?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

who drew the charge on L deng?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> who drew the charge on L deng?


At the time it was tied, Cook.. 

Down 74-71 after 3.. Kobe tried to gamble on a steal and Gordon made the bucket..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bulls 74 lakers 71


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The NBDL player just threw it to Bynums leg, turned it over, then missed a 3 and it wasnt even close.. 

BYNUM WITH THE DUNK!! Congrats!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

BYNUM DUNK :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bynum gives the Lakers the 2 point lead with both ft's.. 

76-74 :clap:

9:09 left

Poop.. Mr Rib's made a 3.. 

 NBDL FOR THREE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Aside from the play that Bynum just made, this is utterly ridiculous. Kobe is about go on a 1-9 streak because he is so worn out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's sad that the one player with the balls to step up is a teenager. But at least we have hope.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

holy **** crowds going crazy

congrats bynum

nice play sasha x2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OH BABY.. KOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

What is up with this team now? 

:jawdrop:

Better not let up!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

can some one get duhon *** of the perimeter


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh.. NBDL with the foul after Odom gets a steal and cant make a shot!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bynum, Kobe, Sasha!:clap:

Nice stretch of ball right there...

Lamar shouldve resetted teh offense on that fastbreak.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Sasha tearin up their zone!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow! Kobe! Please keep making... please keep making..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant is having monsterous night


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy crap.. the NBDL dude made back to back treys.. Odom now crashing the boards.. WTF.. This is a stunner in the making.. Well not when Kobe goes off for a season high.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its been awhile since a laker made a open three pointer

good job sasha


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

how is bulls defense? are they double teaming bryant?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what a difference it makes having a 7 footer to guard the paint


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horrible defense.. 3 for Chicago.. 87-82..

Wow, Lamar makes a shot? He shot the ball? Wow.. 89-82

NBDL with the personal foul..

BYNUM WITH THE BLOCK.. LAKERS BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn, Bulls bailed out on a good defensive possession.
Bynum is a block machine!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yikes.. Duhon 3.. 89-85.. Far from over.. Kobe better not start jacking up shots down the stretch all the time..

Well SMUSH makes a triple.. Great..

Yikes.. Hinrich 3..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know McKie can contribute....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Despite the good game by Vujacis, I still say we shouldve drafted Duhon over Sasha.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

put bynum or mihm back in and get mckie out! what is up with phil and mckie, agh!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

BYNUM 2 blocks :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Gone for a bath, come back and Lakers lead by 7, Bynum 4 pts OH HO.. Go LAkers!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Offensive goaltending on Lamar :curse:

UGH!!!!!!!

Bynum skied into the air for that board..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Its a 3 point contest out there. Come on guys, hold on for 3 minutes...!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

did that just say the lakers starting guards have 10 points? does kobe not count?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Duhon for 3..over and over and over..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Duhon 3.. We got a one point game.. not a good sign.. Weak defense!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> did that just say the lakers starting guards have 10 points? does kobe not count?


 Parker/Profit were the starting guards.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And Kobe forces a stupid shot after a pump fake.. UGH.. Bulls ball!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> did that just say the lakers starting guards have 10 points? does kobe not count?


Profit and Green are the 2 guards today, Kobe started at SF.

edit: I meant Parker


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> And Kobe forces a stupid shot after a pump fake.. UGH.. Bulls ball!


He had to let that one go, there was like 2 seconds left on the shot clock.

Here we go, come on guys 2 minutes!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers need to stop Duhon...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> lakers need to stop Duhon...


 Sad sad words...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Profit and Green are the 2 guards today, Kobe started at SF.
> 
> edit: I meant Parker


ah, thanks i didnt see the start of the game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom ties it..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DAMMIT!!! Make a FT Lamar!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF @ Bynum shooting there.. Good job Lamar.. No seriously.. Tyson says Welcome to the League Rook..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

93-93, just under 40 seconds left..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

who got the ball? lamar sucks horrible performance


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn it...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

nice foul by bynum


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And Kobe chokes.. :curse:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

We need a line up of Sasha, Kobe, Odom, Cook, and Mihm out there for this last play. They might be looking to foul though. Tough call here. If all else fails, give it to Kobe.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

chris mihm <font color="red">(you know better)</font>..why did he came back..bynum was doing good


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

i have no hopes we just lost..what a waste of time :curse:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

DAMN DAMN DAMN...horrible way to close that game out. :no::no:

That timeout that took Sasha out was a big mistake, especially since he was playing great.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe chokes and Odom chokes at the end.. Woulda had a better chance at a 3 without Odom in there.. Eh.. Another explosion for Kobe.. Another loss..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm swiftly losing interest in this team.

We. Suck.

Nice job of ruining the team Mitch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe tires out at the end of the game... No suprise..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is end man.. this is end.. Lamar odom screwed this game..1-6 fee throws is horrible.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im shocked just shocked how the hell did we lose that, This is just so ughhh 4get it.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers blew up 7 point lead.. WTF..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This looks like a lottery team.. Worse than last year.. and dont give me it's only 10 games crap.. It's the same ol Kobe guy from last year pouring points, jacking shots, and bringing in the losses..

Shoot me if I say it.. the 3 pt stuff of last year and pick and pop was tons better than the current one man team. At least they had an idea on some of that stuff.. Nobody knows what the f they are doing out there this year.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm swiftly losing interest in this team.
> 
> We. Suck.
> 
> Nice job of ruining the team Mitch.



You... Have no Faith.


Nice job of being a fan Damian


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

By now Kobe should definitely know that even with his stellar performance with 50% shooting he cant win Without stong supporting cast and for sure Lamar is not is Pippen.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Man, tough loss.

For some reason I'm not that disappointed though. Maybe I'm getting used to all the losing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> This looks like a lottery team.. Worse than last year.. and dont give me it's only 10 games crap.. It's the same ol Kobe guy from last year pouring points, jacking shots, and bringing in the losses..
> 
> Shoot me if I say it.. the 3 pt stuff of last year and pick and pop was tons better than the current one man team. At least they had an idea on some of that stuff.. Nobody knows what the f they are doing out there this year.


 I will give you the ten games crap. They look lost because this offense is impossible to grasp in such a short period of time. Look back on the teams that tried to instill it. Clemons with the Mavs. Cartwright with the Bulls. They each looked like we do now and did not take the proper time to master it. The pick and pop crap offense was better at this point. If it still is by the end of the season, it's because our personnel is completely lacking.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

We are 4-6 not frigen 0-10. Wow, if we go on a "3 game killing spree" we will be back above .500, JUST RELAX EVERYONE, THIS TEAM IS GOING TO BE GREAT.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats what i thought.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> We are 4-6 not frigen 0-10. Wow, if we go on a "3 game killing spree" we will be back above .500, JUST RELAX EVERYONE, THIS TEAM IS GOING TO BE GREAT.


I love your optimism man and I agree with you.

But still, the Lakers just aren't playing to what I expected even if it is this early in the season. I'm sure they'll get their act together sooner or later. Maybe we can be like Denver from last year, or any other team that started off badly but came together later.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will give you the ten games crap. They look lost because this offense is impossible to grasp in such a short period of time. Look back on the teams that tried to instill it. Clemons with the Mavs. Cartwright with the Bulls. They each looked like we do now and did not take the proper time to master it. The pick and pop crap offense was better at this point. If it still is by the end of the season, it's because our personnel is completely lacking.



you should be kidding. I know it takes time for the offence but how about defense and rebounding? that really sucks. there are not good players in the team. Kwame is BUST Lamar is a failed experiment. Lamar is in leage for 7+ years and why should someone thing he will get to 20,10 on a daily basis. thats bull. lamar cant make layups. did not even took shots today. Even after the end of season this laker team wont learn anything. They will end up trading lost of them and get others. Now the new players needs 1-2 yrs to adjust to Triangle offense....

Triangle is complicated and we need atleast 2 all star players to execute the offense. And lamar is definitley not an all star nor he will be in future.

He is not Pippen type.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so pissed. Can anyone get Lamar to be aggressive???? I like him and all, but hes so dissapointing because he has so much talent but he never uses it. I didn't like a couple of his fouls, I remember him fouling and the other team getting a three point play, but I understand the refs didnt give him any love, with the technical and the foul on Nocioni.

And I agree with B43C, Kobe does take stupid shots, still. IMO, it shouldnt be about the outcome of the game, it should be about the execution, and if the execution is good, the outcome of the game will be good.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe somebody already mentioned this - this is a long game thread - but do you all expect Kobe to continue to put up 30+ shots per game? Is that a winning formula for the Lakers this season?


G-Force


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> you should be kidding. I know it takes time for the offence but how about defense and rebounding? that really sucks. there are not good players in the team. Kwame is BUST Lamar is a failed experiment. Lamar is in leage for 7+ years and why should someone thing he will get to 20,10 on a daily basis. thats bull. lamar cant make layups. did not even took shots today. Even after the end of season this laker team wont learn anything. They will end up trading lost of them and get others. Now the new players needs 1-2 yrs to adjust to Triangle offense....
> 
> Triangle is complicated and we need atleast 2 all star players to execute the offense. And lamar is definitley not an all star nor he will be in future.
> 
> He is not Pippen type.


 Your point is acceptable, but you have to factor in frustration. Imagine having no clue what is going on offensively, then watching Kobe hoist up a wild shot. Are you going to be motivated to play defense and rebound? When you are so consumed with what to do on offense, you forget basic fundamentals like boxing out. In Kwame's case, he just sucks and has no desire to get better.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

agreed. The major problem is all these players not at the level where kobe is. I am talking about the competitive level and desire to win. All we need is THE ONE guy who is willing to go to next level. It is really easy by getting an all star caliber player because they already have that state of mind.



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Your point is acceptable, but you have to factor in frustration. Imagine having no clue what is going on offensively, then watching Kobe hoist up a wild shot. Are you going to be motivated to play defense and rebound? When you are so consumed with what to do on offense, you forget basic fundamentals like boxing out. In Kwame's case, he just sucks and has no desire to get better.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> You... Have no Faith.
> 
> 
> Nice job of being a fan Damian


faith in what? this team who is pretty obivious doesnt have what it takes to make the play offs like their playing right now. This line up is not one that can win 45, 50 per season. if we want to make the playoffs we need to trade odom not for a star but a couple of decent players


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Maybe somebody already mentioned this - this is a long game thread - but do you all expect Kobe to continue to put up 30+ shots per game? Is that a winning formula for the Lakers this season?
> 
> 
> G-Force


When Smush Parker is taking 3 times as many shots as the Lakers "2nd option" scorer in Lamar Odom, well, what the hell else is Kobe supposed to do? I swear to god, I can't for the life of me understand how Odom continues to whimp out time and time again, and it's even more unacceptable now that he is given free reign by Jackson. He really needs to grow a pair, putting up 4 shots the entire game is pathetic. He's still understanding the offense, and that'll certainly take time, but taking more shots when he's _given_ the ball at the point during tons of offensive possessions shouldn't be complicated for him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah tough loss today.. now 4-6

i think the raptors fan have more faith in their team than we do.

talk about expectation


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Kobe goes 22-65, 50 pts. Odom will miss 15 layups and score 7 points.


LOL, I said those things jokingly, but I was pretty close.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Maybe somebody already mentioned this - this is a long game thread - but do you all expect Kobe to continue to put up 30+ shots per game? *Is that a winning formula for the Lakers this season?*
> 
> G-Force


...and losing one as well. When Kobe has the ball in his hands, no one moves on the court. Rest of the guys just watch him what he does and plans to do. They don't even hustle for boards. 

Lakers have no inside presence and it was shown against Bulls. Tyson and Mike muscled out Lakers, the points in paint gap was huge. 

Odom continues to disappoint Laker fans. He's having worst FT shooting pct. career year than Shaq.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

mang said:


> Man, tough loss.
> 
> For some reason I'm not that disappointed though. Maybe I'm getting used to all the losing.


Damn, man. It's been what? A season and 10 games of disappointment? Try a couple decades!


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

EHL said:


> I can't for the life of me understand how Odom continues to whimp out time and time again, and it's even more unacceptable now that he is given free reign by Jackson. He really needs to grow a pair, putting up 4 shots the entire game is pathetic.


"Free reign by Jackson" Do you think the coach and his staff did not notice this. Specially when he was 1-1 in the 3rd quarter. 

Caron butler was not scared to take shots and we know he was shipped out. Looks like the only guy who has a free reign is Kobe. Others are scared to shoot.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sasha is obviously not afraid to shoot. His only points come from threes that he chucks but he only makes like 1/5. Kwame wasnt the right guy to choose. We shouldve gotten someone solid at PF who can actually score or at least finish.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Profit started


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

On the positive side...

- Sasha played much better...very quick for his size...seems to be "getting it"
- Bynum forced more changed shots than any other Laker this yr and had an excellent sequence (block, dunk, etc.). Doesn't seem like he jumps much though and go snuffed royal from right next to the bucket. Overall encouraging.
- Great game by Kobe...I believe he finished at 50% fg - forcing too many 3's though.

On the negative...

- Mihm made Sweetney look like Wilt
- Lousy D - Bull's guards got too many open looks.
- Too predictable at end of games. Bulls took away what we want to do.
- Since Tyson Chandler was guarding Odom, somebody besides Odom should have set the final screen for Kobe so the very long Chandler didn't get near Kobe.

Overall, I thought it was an ok game. Remember, just 3 pts. We had two shots at sending it into overtime. Just think how extremely different the comments would be if we had pulled it out.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

First of all, back up offa Lamar. Theres plenty of blame to go around:

* No transitional defense. Too often, too many teams are scoring easy buckets in transition. 

* No transitonal offense. *When was the last time you saw a Lakers fast break where the ball was passed around? * The Lakers get NO easy baskets.

* No inside play. Dammit, pass the ball inside! You can't play inside out w/o having a presence in the paint. You end up with your guys around the perimeter and the opponent picking up easy boards. 

* The triangle isn't working. Guys are bumping into each other, in the wrong space, all the defense has to do is clog the paint and get easy rebounds. Would it just kill the coaches to put in some simple plays every now and then? 

* The team is a half-step behnd on defense. How many wide open uncontensted threes can we give up?

..........all that said. As infuriating as it seems right now, its really not *that* bad. Nothing that practice and time spent as a team unit wouldn't help. 

Don't sweat it yet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> You... Have no Faith.
> 
> 
> Nice job of being a fan Damian


A fan? I've been a member of this site since June of 2002, so don't tell me what it is to be a fan.

Just be quiet.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

nba.com's recap of lakers bulls game....or Kobe bashing page

http://www.nba.com/games/20051120/CHILAL/recap.html

when was the last time you saw a game recap take so many(or any) shots at a player (the only player really to show up for the lakers last night)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dunno but check out the top performer and game leaders on ESPN.com's recap.. That's even worse..


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

For some reason ESPN must be screwed up because they show Mihm as our points leader with 13 so it's probably just some technical error.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*"Their defense collapsed over and I got hit on the arm way up," Bryant claimed.*

Its always something isn't it?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> *"Their defense collapsed over and I got hit on the arm way up," Bryant claimed.*
> 
> Its always something isn't it?


Yeah, but he's not nearly as bad as Shaq.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> *"Their defense collapsed over and I got hit on the arm way up," Bryant claimed.*
> 
> Its always something isn't it?


You forgot the other half of the statement...

"*"On those situations, you never get the call, anyway."*

He doesn't sound as whiney with the full statement, but nice try.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Toss2Moss said:


> You forgot the other half of the statement...
> 
> "*"On those situations, you never get the call, anyway."*
> 
> He doesn't sound as whiney with the full statement, but nice try.


LoyalBull isn't interested either way. His agenda is well established by now.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

espn says lamar odom is top performer in lakers against bulls. :jawdrop: 



Brian34Cook said:


> Dunno but check out the top performer and game leaders on ESPN.com's recap.. That's even worse..


----------

